# Rio Nanay fish



## George Farmer (22 Sep 2011)

Petitella georgiae

Petitella georgiae by George Farmer, on Flickr

Pterophyllum scalare sp. 'Rio Nanay'

P. scalare 'Rio Nanay' by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

absolutely gorgeous george


----------



## xtevo (22 Sep 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> absolutely gorgeous george


It's not gorgeous anymore, it is *GEORGE*ous.   Congrats for nice shots mate.  Can't wait to see the FTS/journal of this biotope aquarium...


----------



## mrjackdempsey (22 Sep 2011)

Fish are looking great George, would be great to see how their tank fares plus any insights into these stunning Angels you seen while having them in your care.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Sep 2011)

Loving the P. Scalare George   Someday I hope to have a group of similar, in a suitably large setup


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
Really lovely, there are some good _Apistogramma_ species from the Rio Nanay drainage as well. Norwegian Apisto breeder "Tom C" went there in 2007 (trip to Loreto). His site might be worth looking at, as he has a lot of biotope pictures on it as well as _Apistogramma_ details etc.

<http://apisto.sites.no/fish.aspx?fishIndexID=2286&gruppeID=1>

cheers Darrel


----------



## James Marshall (23 Sep 2011)

Top class shots George  .
It always adds authenticity when the fish are set against the appropriate biotopical backdrop.

Cheers,
james


----------



## Francis (25 Sep 2011)

great shots. very nice indeed


----------



## Derek Tweedie (25 Sep 2011)

Is this the tank which is getting featured in PFK George? Those are nice looking Angels, how is their temperament towards each other?


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

One of the nicest looking Angels i have ever seen!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (1 Nov 2011)

Just to say 'Well done' on the tank, as it looked stunning being featured on this month's PFK. Will you be keeping this tank running or will it have to be closed awaiting next featured article. Either way great tank and stunning fish


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2011)

Thank you, Dave.  It's always so nice to receive feedback like that.

The fish are very much thriving right now in my Fluval Profile 1000.  It's 275 litres and the dimensions really suit the angels as it's 65cm tall.

The fish have coloured up so much since that article, it's incredible. I will try to update with some new pics one of these days...


----------



## mrjackdempsey (1 Nov 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thank you, Dave.  It's always so nice to receive feedback like that.
> 
> The fish are very much thriving right now in my Fluval Profile 1000.  It's 275 litres and the dimensions really suit the angels as it's 65cm tall.
> 
> The fish have coloured up so much since that article, it's incredible. I will try to update with some new pics one of these days...


  Hope you do get the chance to update pics plus a HD video ( I don't ask much, do I?   ) Again great job and it's nice to see what is  involved behind the scenes in the different articles, plus it let's us know how much work is involved in identifying the different habitats and trying to replicate them in a 'glass box'. Thanks for a informative and interesting article made doubly so because we can see it's not just a job for you but a quest for you to know more and share with others. Take care


----------



## Ady34 (2 Nov 2011)

Hi George,
great looking angels, and a great feature in PFK.
Was just wondering if a journal will be going up as im really interested on seeing them in the profile tank.
Is it biotope specific again or have you been tempted to plant it up? 
I really like the non planted biotope set up you have produced and like the idea of its seeming simplicity regarding long term management. I know this type of tank offers different challenges regarding hardscaping and husbandry, and if a journal goes up it will be interesting to find out more about maintanence, lighting levels, algae issues???, water changes etc. This seems and excellent way of keeping a second tank alongside a more labour intensive planted aquascape!
Great work again, and like its been said by others, nice to see your enthuiasm for the fish and their use as the main focus of the tank.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Nov 2011)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Was just wondering if a journal will be going up as im really interested on seeing them in the profile tank.
> Is it biotope specific again or have you been tempted to plant it up?



Scratch this q, ive seen in another part of the forum that its going to be planted.... it as the uk aquatic plant society after all  ,
none the less im still very interested to see how it will look so hope the journal will go up soon.
Ady.


----------



## leonroy (9 Dec 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, just got round to going through my subscription of PFK and read the fantastic article you wrote George, on the Rio Nanay biotope. I was wondering how are the fish faring in the new planted tank vs the biotope tank?

Did they exhibit the same behaviour or seem more comfortable one way or another in either tank?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Mar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AeNaaF1k3I&sns=em

This video was taken just before I stripped it down. The fish are all now residing in a friend's 500 litre tank and are doing really well. The angels have grown a considerable size.

Note the floating Amazon frogbit plants that provide shade and nutrient removal. This ensures nitrogenous waste is minimised, as well as preventing algae.

I really miss this set up but look forward to having another larger aquascape early next year.


----------



## flygja (26 Mar 2012)

With the fish swimming and the floating plants swirling around, it really looks like some sorta impressive stage show. Good one George!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Mar 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Mar 2012)

Very beautiful George. I am very tempted to setup angel biotope as next office tank project now


----------



## George Farmer (27 Mar 2012)

Thanks, Ed.

I highly recommend a set-up like this. Relatively low maintenance and the fish are fascinating.


----------



## rubbersandal (11 Apr 2012)

Hi George I noticed that most of your 120cm tanks with altums or scalare filteration is always around 2400 l/h. Is this the requirment for fauna?
How do we determine flowrate for this fauna I' wondering.

Got myself a 3x2x2ft tank thinkin of setting up mainly for altums.
It will be a biotope tank consist of 5 altums 7 cory 30 rummy.

For this setup, I will be using eheim cannister.
Is eheim 2260 suitable? Or could you sugggest a more suitable filter for 90cm tank thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Apr 2012)

We often talk about a 10x guideline for planted tanks. This is to minimise dead spots that can result in algae. It's also to ensure that sufficient CO2/nutrients are delivered effectively throughout the water column.

Folk succeed with far less and far more, but 10x is a good rule of thumb.  So a 240 litre aquarium has 2400lph claimed flow rate from the filter manufacturers.

It's actually more important to consider how the circulation works throughout the aquarium, and not just rely on numbers.  This is where the type of filter outlet is important i.e. spray bars, lily pipes etc.  Many folk also add powerheads to their aquariums. I personally find these hugely unsightly and would rather add another filter to get the required flow.

However, if your aquarium is a biotope with no plants then flow rate is not so important. You will just need a filter that is capable of dealing with the fish waste and to provide some circulation for oxygen exchange etc. A 2260 would be fine, especially in combination with appropriate maintenance practices.


----------



## rubbersandal (12 Apr 2012)

Thanks for your prompt reply Geroge, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## rubbersandal (17 Apr 2012)

On second thought for the 3ft biotope 5 x altum tank , think i will stick with 1x2217 instead. Would it be a good flowrate to clear fish waste and good circulation for oxygen?


----------

